# Driver Learner process for foreigner on TRP in south africa.



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

I am on* TRP in S.A* and saw some people inquiring about this , so here I am sharing my experience with you. 
I wanted to make the *Driver Learner license* , so I went for booking the test, they told me that I have to make the* Traffic Register Number* . For that I needed to take the

*(1) proof of address*
(a)(marriage certificate,
(b) one bill on the name of my wife,
(c) affidavit stating that we are living together in this address), 

*(2)original passport*.

2 forms I got from there. and filled it.


and they made it within* one hour free* of cost.
next step is to go for booking the test.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

*booking a learner test.*

Today I went to *book my learner test* but after providing them all the documents I was being told that I should come back *after 8 weeks* with my Traffic Register Number to check. So another unexpected delay to get my learner, but have to follow the procedure. 
List of Documents I submitted today,

1) copy of *Traffic Register Number*.
2) copy of *Passport*.
3) copy of *marriage certificate*.
4) copy of *registration of marriage* in south africa.
5) a *bill* on the name of my wife. 
6) *affidavit* stating we are living together in our address.
7) copy of *id* of my wife.
8) a *form* which has been given by them. 

Try to attest all the copies. they do not asked but I already went to Police station with the copies and original and got them attested.


----------



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting this Amir. It is always good when people update posts with how they get on with things and what they find out, it makes it much easier for everyone when they search. I'll be hopefully doing my test over here later on in the year, so keep us updated on how you get on. Good luck with everything else!


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

do u get a learner permit without a Permanent Residence? I know your can get a Traffic Registration with your passport and a Temporary permit...Can you apply for a driver license or a learners being on a Temporary permit???


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

ernal said:


> do u get a learner permit without a Permanent Residence? I know your can get a Traffic Registration with your passport and a Temporary permit...Can you apply for a driver license or a learners being on a Temporary permit???


*yes* . 
I am on Temporary Residence permit( relative permit). they told me that I can make driver learners .
After making the Register certificate number, They took the documents required from me and told me to come after 8 weeks to book the learner test. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

courtneyjude said:


> Thanks for posting this Amir. It is always good when people update posts with how they get on with things and what they find out, it makes it much easier for everyone when they search. I'll be hopefully doing my test over here later on in the year, so keep us updated on how you get on. Good luck with everything else!


Your are right, for a normal person all these governmental procedures are very tough, taking out time from your daily life, going there again and again for the same task, makes it very difficult , the only thing we can do is to share and make it bit easy for us.
wish you good luck ,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

I have mentioned numerous times on this forum that you do not need PR to obtain a learner's or driver's license in SA.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks Legal Man, the wide spread claim amongst most foreign national is you need a permanent residence first, Thanks for this clarity again.


----------



## bridgit (Jan 15, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> I have mentioned numerous times on this forum that you do not need PR to obtain a learner's or driver's license in SA.


Legalman I am on an accompanying spouse permit, which is a visitor's permit and just this week the Fredric department refused to issue me with a traffic register number. How do I pursue this matter? Thank you


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

bridgit said:


> Legalman I am on an accompanying spouse permit, which is a visitor's permit and just this week the Fredric department refused to issue me with a traffic register number. How do I pursue this matter? Thank you


This is the same issue as people have with the banks. The visa says "Visitor's" on it and thus departments in SA will not assist you.


----------



## zizebra (Mar 11, 2012)

This is crazy. My wife managed to register with TRP and proof of residence only in November. The lists I see here are just the usual ridiculous items requested by the council traffic officials. When I bought a car recently, I could not transfer ownership because they required traffic register number and insisted that I could not so without it. Eventually someone at the council offices said one could use national I'd from home country. With my national id, I got to transfer. You could try that avenue.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

today I went to check if I can book the test for my learner, 
They required from me the original 
Traffic Register Number Certificate
Passport. 
After that they gave me
one* document* stating that I can make Learners , I made the *copy of that document* 
and fill the *form* provided by the man,
then followed the Que for eye testing, after passing the *eye test* ,
went to another Que for submitting the *R150/*,
told the bank receptionist the date I want to book my test, 
after that came back to another department where another Que, they took *electronic signature *and electronic thumb prints 5 times of both hands ,
I have to show them the *document* allowing me to do the learner, *Traffic Register Numbe*r, *Bank slip*,*Original Passport*. 
and from there I took the receipt , the document , TRN, and my passport and came back. I will try to share my experience of test after passing it. 
Try to keep all the documents with you , and as you get any document , make copy of that document and keep in the record, as today I saw one lady has to go back just because she did not have one of the documents.


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

Goodluck


----------



## bridgit (Jan 15, 2015)

I also managed to get my TRN in the end after my husband asked on my behalf. I wrote my learner's test and passed (I missed only one!). Just study past papers and that k53 book and its questions as many as they are and you will be just fine.


----------



## Bexiee (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi guys n gals,

I am also hoping to start down this route soon. I am here on trp relative visa, living with my boyfriend. Does anyone know what documents I will require seeing as I don't have a marriage certificate?

Thank you so much


----------



## bridgit (Jan 15, 2015)

Hie Bexiee. The best advice I can give you when it comes to government departments is go to your nearest office and ask. It seems these things depend on who you meet on that specific day but the basics are what was listed at the start of the thread and you can also check on the internet, I am sure there is a website listing the requirements. Just carry a file with these basics with you and if they say something is missing, try to run around and go back as soon as you can that same day otherwise you might return a week later and be told something else.


----------



## Bexiee (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks Bridgit  They don't like to make it too easy for us, do they?! Will post when I have any updates


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

Today I went for my Learner Test and by the grace of God I got it. Thanks to all for helping me in preparing for the Learner Test. I found this website another help, Traffic Signs | Welcome . as you can learn about everything from here and then go to the test area register and do the practice of your test. almost all the question came from here but I do not know why 6 of my answers were not right although I read them and I knew everything according to the website and two three other sources. I think all the answers are not right but I passed it.


----------



## amirshehzad (Mar 12, 2014)

document reqired on the day of learner test. 
*Passport. 
Traffic Register Number.
The document stating that Traffic register Number can be used as the identification.*

I went 30 minutes before my time, joined the Que inside, The lady came with the our *pre submitted documents* and told us to hold the above said documents . after that a man checked my TRN and scanned it, my details came and then I have to scan my thumb print , after that he gave me a small receipt showing my *desk number inside my room*. after that one lady took us into the room and explained how the system works, it was a touch screen , not so good but ok, she showed us how to operate it, then after 1 minute test started, almost *66 questions*, you answer them and then you can recheck them and make changes when you think it is ok, press score and say yes to option they will show you your score and will tell you same time if you fail or pass.The test is divided into three portion, 28, 28 and 8 you must get 23, 22, 6 correct answer, the first portion was *traffic rules*, then *traffic signs* and then *vehicle control* . if you fail then you need to leave your documents with them as they are official documents, if you pass you have to go to the lady and then she will give you a print out , with that print out you go to join long Que of cashier , pay him R60 and he will give you your learner for two years. and then get ready for license just like me. again thanks for all the help provided by all the kind people.


----------



## SA Feather (Jul 16, 2015)

Well done, and thanks for all the updates!

I realized that chosing a traffic department outside of town is worth it. They have more time and much less people in the Q. When I had to renew mine, I had one (1!) person in front of me for the eye test


----------

